# Polling Platform Storage



## ARX9968 (May 22, 2021)

I just purchased an LT25 Custom Gheenoe with polling platform and need to find a really good, well-made storage bag (27 inches wide x 17 inches deep x 6 inches tall) to go underneath my platform stand. I have seen the "T-Bag" but don't know where to obtain one, so does anyone have any brand names, or websites I can visit that will tell me where I can purchase a good lifebjacket etc...storage bag?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Lots of options.





__





Tackle Bags | Hanging Storage Bags | Boat Storage Bags


Storage bags provide an economical way to add storage to your boat. Tackle bags, storage bags, even cooler bags available to make your time on the water more convenient.




www.boatoutfitters.com


----------

